# [gelöst]asus Lüfterdrehzahlen

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe ein Asus P5NT WS Dual X16 SLI Sockel 775 

http://www.chip.de/produkte/Asus-P5NT-WS-Dual-X16-SLI-Sockel-775_24256827.html

Wie kann ich da die Lüfterdrehzahl CHA_FAN* auslesen?

```
olaf@flammenflitzer ~ $ sensors

atk0110-acpi-0

Adapter: ACPI interface

Vcore Voltage:      +1.06 V  (min =  +0.85 V, max =  +1.60 V)

+12V Voltage:      +12.42 V  (min = +10.20 V, max = +13.80 V)

+5V Voltage:        +4.93 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.50 V)

+3.3V Voltage:      +3.28 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)

CPU_FAN FAN Speed: 2586 RPM  (min =  800 RPM)

CHA_FAN1 FAN Speed:   0 RPM  (min =  800 RPM)

CHA_FAN2 FAN Speed:   0 RPM  (min =  800 RPM)

CPU Temperature:    +33.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)  

MB Temperature:     +39.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)  

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +39.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)  

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +40.0°C  (high = +78.0°C, crit = +100.0°C) 
```

/etc/sensors.conf

```
MODULE_0=adt7473

MODULE_1=coretemp

#MODULE_2=it87

MODULE_2=asus_atk0110
```

Last edited by flammenflitzer on Mon May 31, 2010 11:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

gibt es vielleicht für die einzelnen Lüfter Dateien unter /sys/devices/platform/.../fan* irgendwo? Bei mir (allerdings kein Asus) sind dort "Dateien", die ich mit cat einfach auf der Konsole ausgeben kann und da sehe ich dann normalerweise die aktuelle Drehzahl/Betriebsart/Temperatur/...

Viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## tazinblack

Hi!

Also bei meinem Asus Atom Board kann man im Bios bei allen Lüftern einstellen, dass er die Drehzahl ignorieren soll.

Keine Ahnung, was passiert, wenn man das aktiviert. Aber vielleicht schaltet er dann den Drehzahlsensor ganz ab?!?

Vielleicht gibts bei Dir so was auch.

----------

## tazinblack

Also ich hab nochmal nachgesehen und bei mir sieht das so aus:

```
sensors

atk0110-acpi-0

Adapter: ACPI interface

Vcore Voltage:     +1.12 V  (min =  +0.85 V, max =  +1.60 V)

 +3.3 Voltage:     +3.29 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)

 +5 Voltage:       +5.04 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.50 V)

 +12 Voltage:     +12.04 V  (min = +10.20 V, max = +13.80 V)

POWER FAN Speed:     0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)

CPU FAN Speed:    2213 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)

CHASSIS FAN Speed:   0 RPM  (min =  600 RPM)

CPU Temperature:   +39.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)  

MB Temperature:    +43.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)  

coretemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:      +28.0°C  (crit = +90.0°C)                  

coretemp-isa-0001

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 1:      +33.0°C  (crit = +90.0°C)                  

coretemp-isa-0002

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 2:      +28.0°C  (crit = +90.0°C)                  

coretemp-isa-0003

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 3:      +33.0°C  (crit = +90.0°C)                  

```

Es sind zwar alle Lüfter im Bios aktiviert, aber da ich weder nen Netzteil- noch nen Gehäuselüfter hab gibts da auch keine Drehzahl.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Im BIOS werden auch keine Drehzahlen angezeigt. Setzte das mal auf gelöst. Danke

----------

## xraver

Hi, ich habe auch ein Asus Board. Neuerdings wird ja das Kernelmodul asus_atk0110 verwendet. Darüber können FAN/Temp ausgelesen werden. In meinem Fall:

In /sys/class/hwmon/hwmon1/ sind Fan und Temp Infos zu finden.

Was aber derzeit nicht möglich ist, die Lüfter auch zu steuern. Dazu muss das klassische Sensors Modul genommen werden. In meinem Fall it87. 

Beim laden von it87 wird jedoch gemeckert. Hierzu muss als Kernelparameter acpi_enforce_resources=lax gesetzt werden.

Hir mal meine Ausgabe von Sensors mit atk0110 Modul.

```
atk0110-acpi-0

Adapter: ACPI interface

Vcore Voltage:      +1.39 V  (min =  +0.85 V, max =  +1.60 V)

 +3.3 Voltage:      +3.23 V  (min =  +3.00 V, max =  +3.60 V)

 +5.0 Voltage:      +4.76 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.50 V)

+12.0 Voltage:     +12.29 V  (min = +11.20 V, max = +13.20 V)

CPU FAN Speed:     2250 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

CHASSIS FAN Speed:  801 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

CHASSIS2 FAN Speed:1250 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

CPU Temperature:    +41.0°C  (high = +90.0°C, crit = +125.0°C)  

MB Temperature:     +46.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +90.0°C) 
```

----------

